

When Less is More: The Case for Teaching Less Math in Schools - tokenadult
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/freedom-learn/201003/when-less-is-more-the-case-teaching-less-math-in-schools

======
balding_n_tired
"At the present time it seems clear that we are doing more damage than good by
teaching math in elementary schools."

An interesting post, but quite a leap of inference, isn't it? Start with, a)
One school district once successfully started arithmetic instruction in sixth
grade. Go on to b) elementary school teachers in two districts in New Jersey
are weak on geometry and the principles of arithmetic. Arrive at c) the
statement above.

------
tokenadult
The article by Kenschaft the blog author cites, recommended to him by one of
his readers,

<http://www.ams.org/notices/200502/fea-kenschaft.pdf>

is a very good read. (This link may be behind a paywall for some readers. It
has been posted to HN before.)

